# Mahachai spawning....



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have been slowly acclimating the mahas into the 29 gallon.I was told they just got to where they can be sexed.Mahas are in the same complex as the domestic bettas(splenden complex)and the domestics are usually sexed starting at three weeks.So i was thinking these guys,given the size of them were about a month old.So as i was feeding the other day i noticed a nest in the 29.Not uncommon for young males to nest and it has a certain cuteness factor,seeing these tiny little males blowing tiny bubbles.No harm no foul,lol.

Well,yesterday i saw the male and one female,wrapping under the nest.All day long they were under this nest.He was definately placing eggs up there,and doing a god job.But i wonder,are they too young or are they stunted?I dont want to pull him out(the rest are all females,the other males are still in the QT)as i have read they get really depressed and cannot be jarred like splenden males.They still clamp at sight of me or anyone else,but being beside the kitchen they are getting used to bumps on the floor.

Im lost on what to do....


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm afraid I don't have experience of wild bettas. Can you just leave them where they are for a bit and see what happens?

On a side note, you have probably seen this site but I found it really interesting:
HOME


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the link,i have not seen that site before!I found out a bit more about these fish from the breeder thugh.They are four months old and according to one site they are not stunted,thank goodness.That was one of my worries.I decided to leave them all together,as they,unlike the splendens,will go absolutly mad in jars,and refuse food,or ram themselves into the side and kill themselves.So seeing as these are very much endangered,ill let them be and spawn as much as they want,lol.

Well, so now to get the macs to spawn.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

So is it normal for them to try breeding when they are so small? Or are they a smaller species?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

No they are the largest of the splendens complex reaching just over two inches.I have been trying to get answers from several keepers as well as Gerald Griffin,who is an expert of sorts on bettas.So far no answers.As far as i know its not normal for them to try so early.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, they are all in the 29,and have been pairing off.The females will keep other males and females away from the male while spawning.I will be looking for some homes for a few pair as they are sparring a bit too much for me.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If I lived near....


----------

